# Shortest chain growth suspension designs?



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Other than concentric …

What suspension designs have the least amount of chain growth?

-> 120mm travel <-


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Dammit, came in here to say concentric.

Ok, URT.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Soft tail.

Whatever is tuned for the least antisquat. Knolly generally has lower antisquat than most manufacturers, but still 50-80%.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Dammit, came in here to say concentric.
> 
> Ok, URT.


 Dammit, came in here to say URT.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cary said:


> Soft tail.
> 
> Whatever is tuned for the least antisquat. Knolly generally has lower antisquat than most manufacturers, but still 50-80%.


So in theory this will also be a better choice for running a small front chainring? I run a 28t which pushes up the anti squat.

My goal is a short travel bike that I can use for single speed, but if that fails to make me smile, I’ll change to geared.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> So in theory this will also be a better choice for running a small front chainring? I run a 28t which pushes up the anti squat.
> 
> My goal is a short travel bike that I can use for single speed, but if that fails to make me smile, I’ll change to geared.


You will pick up about 8-10% antisquat going down 2 teeth on the front (most are measured with a 30t front). Assuming we are talking a fs you will still have chaingrowth (only way you wouldn’t is if had zero antisquat through the entire travel) so will still need a tensioner. I wouldn’t choose a fs bike this way, as you will likely like a higher antisquat value on a short travel fs, especially as a single speed, so it doesn’t feel like mush and bob like mad without a firm compression switch on the shock. 

Or just man up like all the other single speed rider and decides the pain of a hardtail or the real pain of a full rigid.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

URTs have essentially zero chain growth...because the crank is attached to the rear swingarm instead of the main frame. Haro used to to make an "enhanced" URT bike. I forget the model(s).I wanna say the Sonic V120, but I don't really trust that.

Going SS doesn't take all that, though...that's what idlers are made for, like Surly's Singleator. With a long-enough idler, you could SS a Santa Cruz V10.

Because it runs vertical dropouts, my hardtail ebike has an idler, an actual rear derailleur adjusted to fit the chainline.


----------

